# Please help, sick pigeon?



## cathy garz (Sep 8, 2008)

We found a pigeon the other day stuck down in the fire escape for our basement. We're not sure how long it was down there for but it was easy to catch. We gave it water and it sucked it down like there was no tomorrow! We think its a juvenile pigeon because it doesn't have any yellow downy feathers and it has dark brown eyes and a pinky beak. It seems to be a bit underweight, the keel is easy to feel and sticks out a bit. The pigeon doesn't seem to eat very well. We've given it wild bird mix, corn and peas, grit, cheerios. But it can't seem to find the food and randomly pecks at the ground and when it does get the food bowl it just seems to spread the food everywhere. We're worried its not getting enough food because sometimes its feces appears dark green and runny.
More recently its been tweeting loudly and flaps it wings madly when we go near the carrier. Sometimes it pecks furiously at my hand when I'm trying to feed it. Although the pidgy seems quite tame and doesnt mind when we handle it or talk to it. It doesn't want to fly. It moves its folded wings up and down constantly and they've been drooping a bit lately.

What can be the matter with it? Please help!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cathy and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon!

Where are you located? We may have someone in the area who can assist you with this young pigeon.

Dark brown eyes and pinky beak makes me wonder if this is a dove instead of a pigeon. Can you post a picture? The care is the same for doves and pigeons, but the amounts of food, etc. are different.

For sure, keep up with letting the bird drink. Given the sharp keel bone, the bird is probably emaciated/starving to some extent.

The description of the poops are important and helpful, but I think we need a bit more info and a picture if you can.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cathy, I've gotta go take care of my little charges and get to bed.

There will be others along to help you.

You might want to consider feeding by hand some thawed frozen peas and corn kernals as well as soaking some dry dog or cat food in water until a little bit mushy and feeding that.

I'll be checking back tomorrow, and as I said, others will be around tonight to try and help.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

cathy garz said:


> We think its a juvenile pigeon because it doesn't have any yellow downy feathers and it has dark brown eyes and a pinky beak. It seems to be a bit underweight, the keel is easy to feel and sticks out a bit. The pigeon doesn't seem to eat very well. We've given it wild bird mix, corn and peas, grit, cheerios. But it can't seem to find the food and randomly pecks at the ground and when it does get the food bowl it just seems to spread the food everywhere. We're worried its not getting enough food because sometimes its feces appears dark green and runny.
> More recently its been tweeting loudly and flaps it wings madly when we go near the carrier. Sometimes it pecks furiously at my hand when I'm trying to feed it. Although the pidgy seems quite tame and doesnt mind when we handle it or talk to it. It doesn't want to fly. It moves its folded wings up and down constantly and they've been drooping a bit lately.
> 
> What can be the matter with it? Please help!!


Hi

Indeed a young one, probably just fledged (a 'squeaker'). Pinky beak is not unusual, depending on the color of its plumage generally. The 'tweeting' and flapping and pecking at your hand suggests it is hungry and thinks you are going to feed it in the way pigeons are fed by the parents, and probably does not really recognize the food you offer.

As he is bound to be underweight, keep him warm to conserve his energy.

Terry's suggestion of thawed peas & corn fed one at a time directly into the mouth can help give it nourishment. 

Rather than plain water, try warmish water mixed as ratio of 1/2 liter water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose (or honey, or sugar). This helps the system get a needed boost, though usually given when they may be dehydrated.

Don't give anything with milk, though (like the cheerios), only with water.

Puppy chow in small bits, soaked, can also be given to help him along.

Will check in later.

John


----------



## cathy garz (Sep 8, 2008)

I gave it defrosted peas and corn and it seems to be much happier.
Thanks! But how do I know when to stop feeding it? How often do i feed it. I gave him some food in a container and he seemed to eat it because most of it disappeared and only some was spread on the floor  when i checked again later.
Its feces have changed colour to a lighter greeny brownish and have become solid. is this a good thing?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like he has gotten the hang of self-feeding. Be sure to leave a little pot of water near his food (if you aren't already). If he is more or less clearing his dish, he should be doing OK. 

Solid poops are good. Normal is a fairly rounded brownish thru greenish with a dollop of white. As he feeds himself more on nutritious seeds and such, they should keep improving. Plenty of poops is the best way to tell a pigeon is eating well.

If you have an electronic scale, check his weight in grams. 

He seems to be a pigeon who just needs building up before going back into the outside world, so far.

John


----------



## cathy garz (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks john for helping. He seems to be doing really well and occasionally tries to fly!


----------

